# [SOLVED] GIMP nie chce sie skompilowac

## kaladann

mam taki właśnie problem z gimpem ze nie chce się zupełnie skompilować zawsze staje gdzies z kompilacja w tym smym punkcie.

Szukałem na tym forum i google rozwiązania..i z tego co widzę rozwiązywało zawsze sprawę ustawienie flagi na -sse i/lub mmx ..

Jednak u mnie to nic nie daje...co mam zrobić ? bez gimpa  smutno. :/Last edited by kaladann on Sun Mar 09, 2008 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *kaladann wrote:*   

> zawsze staje gdzies z kompilacja w tym smym punkcie.

 

Taka informacja jest zupełnie nieprzydatna.

Pokaż najwcześniejszy komunikat błędu + kilkadziesiąt wcześniejszych linii.

Pokaż też wynik `emerge --info`.

----------

## kaladann

tutaj podaje z konsoli:

```
Messages for package media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2:

 *

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2563:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gimp-2.4.2/temp/environment'.
```

emerge info :

```
dune dune # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Mar 2008 22:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/dune/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa berkdb cli cracklib crypt css cups dri fortran gdbm gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java kde midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openGL openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype type1 unicode v4l2 vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

kompilacja zawsze sie kończy dokładnie tym samym błędem..obojętnie czy z flaga na -mmx -sse czy bez

Arfrever: s/QUOTE/CODE/g

----------

## rane

Wciąż za mało. Pokaż jeszcze więcej tego błędu.

----------

## karaluch

Widze, ze pracujesz na stabilnej galezi (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"). Ostatnio tez kompilowalem gimpa z x86 i tez dostalem komunikat o bledzie, w korym nie bylo zadnej informacji co zrobic aby rozwiazac problem. Moja rada, jezeli potrzebujesz na szybko rowiazania to komplilujesz z ~x86 (dla intela) lub schodzisz do wersji wczesniejszej niz ta co jest komplilowana. Natomiast jezeli masz czas, przegladasz bugzille (https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=gimp) lub forum, wiki, google w poszukiwaniu rozwiazania.

```
echo "media-gfx/gimp ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

ps. Pomoglem ci bo wlasnie mialem cos podobnego ale nie licz w przyszlosci, ze ktos ci pomoze jezeli nie wysilisz sie nieco aby choc przedstawic wynik emerge z widocznym bledem. Ludzie na forum nie sa jasnowidzami i nie maja uniwersalnego rozwiazania na wszystkie problemy !!

----------

## kaladann

karaluch ; ) no wiem wiem..ze nie dałem n apoczatku tego wyniku ale w tym czasie 1 raz kompilowalem openoffica..i jakby to powiedziec ...trwało to znacznie wiecej niz myslalem (chyba z 5 godzin) dlatego nie byłem w stanie tymczasowo zapodac ponownie kompilacji z gimpa. pozniej zamierzalem go rzecz jasna do-mieścić. liczac ze po drodze moze ktos juz zwroci mi uwage na jakies rozwiazanie. 

postaram sie za twoimi uwagami pójść i dam znać gdy rozwiąże problem.

rane.....mozesz mi powiedziec jak mam pokazać Tobie jeszcze więcej tego błędu ? wcześniej są już tylko "matrixowe znaczki" z kompilacji :0

----------

## rane

I właśnie te matrixowe znaczki są ważną częścią. Tam jest napisane co poszło źle.

----------

## kaladann

karaluch.działa z opcją ~x86   :Very Happy: 

ps.

rane...zapuściłem jeszcze raz kompilacje po staremu...specjalnie dla Ciebie .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        then mv -f ".deps/jpeg-quality.Tpo" ".deps/jpeg-quality.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/jpeg-quality.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
> 
> if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../.. -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12    -I/usr/include  -DGIMP_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_PIXBUF_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGTK_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DPANGO_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGDK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE -DGTK_MULTIHEAD_SAFE  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Winit-self -Wpointer-arith -MT jpegqual.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/jpegqual.Tpo" -c -o jpegqual.o jpegqual.c; \
> ...

 

sam jestem ciekaw...co tam nie trybi..zacząłem sie zastawiać czy to nie coś z jpg. i z wtyczką ..zrobiłem z -jpg ale to samo.

----------

## Arfrever

 *kaladann wrote:*   

> działa z opcją ~x86  

 

Przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

Błąd 191916.

----------

## rane

I zajrzyj na https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=191916

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

## kaladann

ależ moderatorzy tutaj sa w gorącej wodzie kąpani.... : p

dzieki rane...teraz wiem o co chodzi...tym_samym temat mozna zamknać.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

 *kaladann wrote:*   

> tym_samym temat mozna zamknać.

 

Nie zamykamy tutaj wątków w wyniku rozwiązania omawianych w nich problemów.

----------

